# Lokale Variable an neue Seite übergeben



## Relikt (2. Nov 2006)

Hallo

Wie kann ich eine Lokale Variable an eine neue Seite übergeben?

Gruss Relikt


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2006)

Bitte? Welche Seite?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Relikt (2. Nov 2006)

z.B:
window.open("eineURL");


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2006)

Hört sich an als redest du von Java-Script. Das ist ein Java Forum -> du bist hier falsch.


----------



## Relikt (2. Nov 2006)

ups, Thanx


----------

